# Mouse advice needed



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

I "rescued" an albino feeder mouse from the pet store. She is obviously very young (I'd guess maybe 18 days). She was getting run over by all the other mice, was puffed up and just did not look good. I went and got kitten formula and have been feeding her off the end of a spoon (the dropper did nothing). She made it through the night and each day looks better and better. There are two problems though. One, I haven't seen her once use the water bottle (she is eating solid food). Two, I think she may be blind and deaf.I have dogs and when they bark, she doesn't even flinch. She doesn't seem to hear the cage open or any other noise. Also, if I put my hand next to her, there is no acknowledgement. If I lightly touch her, she jumps like I've scared her (which I probably have as she had no idea I was there)Now comes my question. I was planning on getting her a companion. Now I'm not so sure. I'm afraid it will stress her out that this other something is always touching her (sneak up on her). Do you think it would be a good or a bad thing to get a friend?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Female mice cannot live alone. By the sound of it, she is just ill and that is why she is not reacting. Pink eyed rodents always have poor eyesight compared to dark eyed, but rodents rely on smell a lot so she can tell you're there. Can you post a picture of her?


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Exactly above! 
Female mice can be hard to own because they can't be alone, and if one is alone, you will have to quarantine another one for a week to prevent any pet shop/shelter or current illnesses spreading. Then you have to do introductions. Having female mice is best described as a cycle, but a very, very fun one! 

Often times, if you get an older mouse, they may start to nurture your younger mouse. They will most likely serve as a fuzzy cuddle buddy! There is a great youtube series on how to care for a baby mouse, as well.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Mice aren't hard to introduce. I just add mine together in a clean tank.Females must live in groups if 3 or more.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The fact shes puffed up sounds like she could be ill...I had a mouse that got that way. Can you see her bones thru her tail? A pic would help! Really good of you to take her in poor thing.


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

RexRat: Could you post a link to that youtube series you mentioned? I'd really like to watch it.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Starting at day one!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNX2byHbppM

Also, try to keep the cage distant from the rat cage. Smelling rats or other animals can be very stressful to mice, especially pregnant ones. I'd assume baby mice would be in the same category. 
TheFunMouse is a great forum for caring for mice if we are allowed to link you to other forums. (Sorry if we're not!)


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I would not recommend the Fun Mouse forum. I would, however, strongly recommend Fancymicebreeders.com. Everyone there is quite friendly and helpful.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

I checked out the fancymicebreeders. No, I can't see her bones through her tail. I also have her cage in a different room from the rats. Tonight I saw her drink water from her water bottle for the first time. I was pretty excited . Her fur is looking more normal now too. I really think she was mostly stressed right out. The picture of her in my hand is from the day I brought her home. The other one is a screenshot from a video I took tonight while feeding her formula.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

She doesn't look young enough to need formula by the pictures. Just feed her some mealworms and high protein dog food or cat food with her normal food.Its fine to keep her in the same room as the rats. I have my mice in the same room as my snake, rats, gerbils, degus and hamsters.Mice are just sensitive to smells and drafts, so tanks or bin cages are better for mice than bar cages.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awe! She's so cute!  <3


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww very cute! Makes me miss having mice, they are adorable critters!


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I would not recommend the Fun Mouse forum. I would, however, strongly recommend Fancymicebreeders.com. Everyone there is quite friendly and helpful.


How come? (Not trying to argue I'm just curious to see what other mouse forum options there are.)


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Also if she's in a critter trail I'd recommend upgrading. Those aren't the best cages and a 10 gallon would be decent, but a 20 gallon aquarium would be phenomenal. 

If you look up "hamster bin cage" you can find great cheap options with much more floor space than a critter trail.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

RexRat said:


> How come? (Not trying to argue I'm just curious to see what other mouse forum options there are.)


When I joined, I recieved not very friendly responses, so I left and joined fancymicebreeders. Since then I have heard of similar experiences on that forum.


----------

